

Startup tsunami in silicon valley - _metamorphosis_

Recently, I started scoping out the job landscape in Silicon valley. And holy cow!!! it&#x27;s startups everywhere. Every tom, dick and harry is doing a startup! Which makes me skeptical of 99% of these startups, including some of those &#x27;decacorns&#x27;.<p>What&#x27;s going on in silicon valley? Are startups really making that much of money or just getting a free ride on investor&#x27;s expense? Or is valley deluded with young-20-something-programmers who are just starting pet.com variations?
======
tathastu
I think it's important to separate out two things -- the startup boom vs the
housing boom.

The startup boom in some sense has always been there. There is a bubble-like
environment but I don't think it equates to 1999 -- most of the high-value
companies are doing fairly well, having either good exits (Whatsapp, Tumblr,
Etsy), or raking in decent revenue (AirBnB) or having marketing executives
fight over the chance to advertise (Snapchat, Pinterest).

As other folks have pointed out, VC firms have gotten rich and there is money
to go around so the amount firms are being offered is a little higher than
normal especially for late-stage rounds when it looks fairly sure that the
company is on solid ground.

The housing boom on the other hand is simply an effect of not enough housing.
Startups aren't the major employer in Silicon Valley. The major employers are
Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, LinkedIn etc -- all employing thousands of
people, all generating loads of profit and they aren't shutting down anytime
soon; nor are they going to relocate anywhere in the near term. These people
need places to live, but SV suburbs don't want to authorize extra housing,
leading to the spike in prices. Even San Francisco they city has had way lower
housing built than a city like Seattle over the last few years, though the
demand has been far higher.

The housing boom / bubble will burst if there is a sudden, huge surge of new
housing projects; but I doubt it.

------
TheFullStack
I'm in New York, not in SV but there's a lot startups over here too. I am a
contract developer and have worked with startups for about three years. I can
honestly say there are founders that are getting a "free ride" on investor
expense - taking long vacations over the summer, building product forever and
not releasing (this gives founders an excuse not to be out talking to
customers - after all, the product isn't ready), and so on. It's a scam. It's
a great way to avoid getting a real job while being able to say to friends and
parents that you're doing something exciting - just on the beach on Montauk.

~~~
dquail
There's a perception that raising money is "easy" in the current climate. The
reality though is that it's simply not that easy and that there most certainly
isn't many founders coasting on beaches. I know a lot of entrepreneurs and
founders here in SF/Bay, and every one of them is working much more than 9-5 5
days a week. And none of them got a "free ride" from an investor - but rather
went through the slog of building product / traction to raise every penny.
Sure, there's more capital floating around - but there's a lot more
competition too.

~~~
_metamorphosis_
Frankly, given the number of startups, I too think it must be easy to raise
money. May be not from A16Z, YC, LSV or other experienced ones but I see so
many new VC firms now days.

~~~
jtfairbank
Trust me, as a startup founder raising money is never easy.

------
spiritplumber
Yeah it's 1998 all over again.

I wish I had the gab to cash in on it some... as it stands, I just make and
sell my hardware. It's a good living, I paid off my mortgage at 32 and have
enough money to not streess and enough free time to write.

------
vonnik
It can be a shock to come to SV/SF and realize how many startups there are
here. It's probably unique on the planet. Sure, most startups fail. That's
been said over and over. And in this economy, it's not really a problem. The
risks for each individual tech worker are fairly low, because if your present
employer fails, there are many others desperate for software engineers,
designers, marketers, etc.

There are lots of good ideas and lots of bad ideas getting built here. Some
founders are deluded, others are ambitious, and

Startups get founded in the Bay area because there's a lot of talent to draw
on, a lot of experienced investors, and a lot of services that support young
companies.

More generally, startups don't make money, they make promises. And the promise
they make is that if VCs invest X amount of money, they will get back 5X in a
few years. Or something like that.

Most startups end up not returning 5X, and a few return a 100X, and them's the
breaks.

~~~
_metamorphosis_
I have been in SV since 2008, so not shocked by startup culture. What shocks
me is so many startups with very trivial product/service which could easily be
just a feature in their competing product. May be I'm questioning their value
and overhead involved in developing that 'feature'. But again, there are some
really good startups, and totally worth trying whatever they are trying to
build. It's just their number is still no better than it was in 1999 or
earlier. I wonder if there are any hard numbers of startups - how many? how
many employees? their average experience/age? rate of 'success'? etc.

------
Balgair
This is called a bubble. Where a lot of these start-ups are getting their
funds is from the Bank of Mom&Dad, regular old credit cards, or they are
'bootstrapping' out of their jobs at places like Starbucks. Not many investors
are actually doing this, it just seems like it because most of the people are
lying, trying their best not to lie _per se_ , really good at saying their
cousin is a big time investor because he gave them 20$ for pizza and they got
too stoned to buy pizza.

Do not believe the hype out of SV, this is going to crash no sooner than 4
months from now and no later than 16 months from now. Evidence: Housing
prices. The property bubble is back, because people think they can flip houses
again and make a quick buck. Why is it back? Because people think that other
people are actually buying houses to live in for that price because they think
there are 100,000 people that FB employs because they are, like, as big as
Boeing, right? And, like, they all have like bucco bucks from all the stocks,
right?

Surprisingly, Mark Twain has written a lot about this kind of stuff. His
"Roughin' It" talks about his time in Virginia City, Nevada and all the leeds
that folks would buy and sell from adventures in the silver country. The
lessons there are very good.

~~~
_metamorphosis_
> most of the people are lying, That's bit harsh. There was a report few days
> back on HN, where a company claimed that while typical VC are slowing down
> in investing, private hedge funds and such are pumping unprecedented amount
> of money in tech startups. Although, I might have to agree about SV being in
> 'bubble'. I live there and see shacks being listed for $1mn.

------
codeonfire
Why does no one think it odd that there are several large tech companies with
100k+ employees each, but think something is wrong if there are thousands of
small five person companies? Tech workers don't need the resources of large
tech companies anymore and they certainly can't pay for huge management
overhead.

------
SoBe1
I think it's perfectly normal to have so many startups nowadays, the cost of
starting one has gone way down and it's a much better environment (but highly
competitive) than late 90s to try out an idea. You can slap some code together
or get it over the counter/plug&play and rent some cheap server power and
you're good to go. The question is how many will be able to make money? US
stats say 95% of them fail, but you could have 1% making some serious money,
VCs/investors are not dumb to repeat late 90s mistake and they now gamble with
smaller bets, pool money & collaborate alot.

You should go out and try out your idea. It's fun but hard work as I'm in
middle of one, taking a break writing this :)

------
srameshc
I don't think investors are that ignorant to give away money without seeing
any value in person or his idea. Its a good thing when people are trying to
build business, many of those might fail, but someone of those tom, dick or
harry might leave a mark.

------
neals
I have very recently switched from 'startupping' (bootstrapping for over 5
years) to doing more contracting and consulting.

There is 200 million Euro of government subsidies (+ private capital) going
out to startups in my (rural!) area and I'm taking everybody in. It's crazy
right now.

------
michaelochurch
The answer is that there's a lot of passive capital in the world in pension
funds for teachers and police officers. Much of that passive capital is
invested in bonds and equities, but some of it gets invested into private
equity, of which VC is a subset.

Now, what happens is that a large proportion of the passive capital ends up in
Northern California. It has to be invested somewhere. In VC, it has to chase
ideas. The problem is: most ideas are lame, and most people don't have the
ability to tell which ones are lame (and lame ideas can succeed in the short
term: see Pets.com and Snapchat).

The passive capitalists are people like retired teachers in Ohio. If they
voted, they wouldn't want all of that passive capital (and the job-creating
power of it) going to a small geographic area. They'd rather have it spread
out more: this would mean a greater number of jobs in Ohio, and it would take
the rent/housing pressure off of the Valley. Of course, what passive
capitalists care the most about is returns on investment. If VC were a
successful investment vehicle, then passive capitalists would favor the
California concentration, and what is happening would be the right thing. The
problem, of course, is that it's _not_ a successful investment vehicle. VC
works for the careers of the venture capitalists, and the cronies they can
place in high positions, but the passive capitalists whose funds are being
invested in it get utterly screwed.

This may answer your question and, yes, many of the startups being funded
right now are bogus. However, there are some that aren't. It's not all
bullshit. I'd say that it's right to be skeptical, but there are companies
with genuine products and strong cultures and plausible futures. It takes a
lot of time to get a sense of which are which, though.

